# Chandler Lap Steel For Sale



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Putting this up for a buddy.

Lap Steel Guitar-Chandler RH2 

I am selling a Chandler RH2 lap steel guitar. This guitar is made of solid mahogany wood, complete with pick ups, a tone knob and a volume knob. It is in mint condition with no scratches. It's an extremely versatile lap steel. This lap steel is able to get bluesy, country, and Hawaiian tones because of the variance of the tone knob. You can also get some really cool ambient tones out of her too.

I'm asking $350 OBO. Please call or text with any questions.

Call or text: eight three two- four two five- four six three four

Or PM if interested


----------

